# A SAMPLE HICKS CAPUDINE FOR HEADACHES BOTTLE



## east texas terry (Mar 4, 2021)

VICTORIAN QUACK SAMPLE HICKS CAPUDINE BOTTLE LATE 1800,S EARLY 1900,S & 
A BAYER ASPIRIN BOTTLE


----------



## Harry Pristis (Mar 4, 2021)

Hicks Capudine was a highly successful proprietary medicine made in Raleigh, NC. I suspect that the Pure Food and Drug Act of 1906 spelled the end for this product as it did for so many others. But, the manufacturers were still hanging on in 1910. Here's an account from a Raleigh C of C prospectus from that period.

Capudine Chemical Co. 

The Capudine Chemical Com- 
pany of Raleigh manufactures and 
places wilh the retail druggists 
throughout the country Hicks' 
Capudine, and other medicines of 
proven value. Hicks' Capudine 
had been made and sold for some 
years and had been so successíul 
that it was thought advisable to 
put it on the market through the 
retail drug trade of the country. 
This remedy is a liquid cure for 
headaches and neuralgia. It is 
pleasant to take and has therapeu- 
tic effects, making a cure by re- 
lieving the cause. The Capudine 
Chemical Company also puts up 
several other well-known prepara- 
tions. The leaders are "Hicks" 
Huckleberry Compound," "Dr. Na- 
gles' Prescription for Coughs and 
Colds," "Hicks" Castoline" ( a 
pleasant castor oil), and "Dr. Na- 
gles' Kidney and Liver Pilis." 
The officers of the company 
are: President, Ashley Home, of 
Clayton, N. C, a prominent bank- 
er and manufacturer; vice-presi- 
dent, J. R. Chamberlain, who is 
also president of the Raleigh 
Phosphate Company and vice-pres- 
ident of the Neuse River Mills. He 
is also postmaster of West Ra- 
leigh. The secretary-treasurer and 
general manager of the company 
is Henry T. Hicks, who was born 
2.near Raleigh and has spent nearly 
the whole of his life in this city. 
He is also president of the Henry 
T. Hicks Company, owners of two 
of Raleigh's most prominent drug 
stores. Mr. Hicks was the origi- 
nator of Hicks' Capudine and 
other remedies and is a licensed 
pharmacist. He is a member of 
the Chamber of Commerce and a 
director on that bodv.


----------



## east texas terry (Mar 4, 2021)

Harry Pristis said:


> Hicks Capudine was a highly successful proprietary medicine made in Raleigh, NC. I suspect that the Pure Food and Drug Act of 1906 spelled the end for this product as it did for so many others. But, the manufacturers were still hanging on in 1910. Here's an account from a Raleigh C of C prospectus from that period.
> 
> Capudine Chemical Co.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU FOR THE INFO


----------



## Nickneff (Mar 5, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> VICTORIAN QUACK SAMPLE HICKS CAPUDINE BOTTLE LATE 1800,S EARLY 1900,S &
> A BAYER ASPIRIN BOTTLEView attachment 220393View attachment 220390View attachment 220391


 Hicks I have dug plenty of those that bayer bottle is cool.look. how the screw threads are that's the old screw thread you can always tell by how thick the threads are


----------



## Harry Pristis (Mar 5, 2021)

* Here is another version of the Capudine bottle.  The Pure Food and Drug Act curtailed the advertising of these nostrums as treatment or cure:



*


----------

